# Instrument clusters from 100 into 200 swap possible?



## pro_leonk (Apr 17, 2007)

I got a '91 200 20vt and the instrument cluster has been giving me issues since the day i bought it. I tried to re solder the connections on the back, but no luck. Now my fuel gauge died (I think I messed it up) and its getting annoying. 
I located a '90 100 on the junkyard, and i was wondering if they are interchangeable. It has the exact same gauges like the 200, but I am not quite sure if the connections are the same.
Let me know if it does...
thanks


----------

